# Whitney Mason ?



## JGill (Sep 21, 2009)

Someone gave me this jar knowing I dig and collect old bottles.  Would anyone out there know anything about it and the worth?  Dosen't really matter as I plan on keeping it and adding it to the other canning jars I have dug up over the years.  Just be intrested in knowing as I couldn't find anything in my limited library.


----------



## JGill (Sep 21, 2009)

Let's try a better pic.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 21, 2009)

Only worth a few bucks... I picked one up at the flea several months ago, having never seen one before.. think it's from the Boston area..


----------



## JGill (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you Charlie


----------



## coreya (Sep 21, 2009)

red book # 2970 value 6-8 if its a quart with smooth lip, if ground lip 25-30


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/antique-whitney-mason-jar-blue-ball-jar
 ..apparently it is from the Whitney glass works, Glassboro, NJ... my memory banks are corrupted..[&:]


----------

